# BYU fan only thread



## Huge29

I thought I would start this thread to simply be able to discuss BYU w/o having to deal with any U trolls stirring the pot (I just created one for them where they can respond to posts here, but that way we don't have to read them, the beer slurring usually carries over in typing), of course there are several other threads where they can troll away. I was personally not really impressed with any game thus far this year. The UCLA game truly was a very odd series of events, fumble after fumble w/ only 30 yards to go just can't happen on a weekly basis. Not to discredit anything that BYU did offensively or in blocking two FG's, but the poor performance of UCLA I think is reflective of having 10 injured players. And then there is WY, even the U beat them by about 50 last year, enough said. I kept waiting for the onside kick call from Bronco in the 4th quarter, but he never called it, I think Bronco has lost the spirit :wink: UW-what can I say about this? Very dissappointing! Overall, it is pretty neat that 103-0 is the running score for the last two weeks, I think that is reflective of a great offensive effort for the last two weeks, they are clicking very well, however I don't think the turnovers that resulted in so many scores can be counted on to continue.

Is it only me who finds some fans to be equally as annoying as U fans? Specifically those who have no objectivity stating how Hall is the Heisman and we are in the BCS championship after one great win against a very injured UCLA team (Even Arizona beat them today by 21)? I must admit that I am happy with offense and in spurts on defense, but the way that that WY was able to take that first drive was just eye opening for me. What is your guy's assessment at this point?

Ute fans please refer to this thread, if you really can make an objective respectful comment, feel free, coyoteslayer, we all know that you are not capable of doing so, so please do not post here, here is the thread that I created just for you, enjoy! viewtopic.php?f=36&t=9986


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Yes, I think the blind favoritism is irritating. Max Hall heisman? I think he's good, but come on. BCS? Maybe if things go perfectly throughout the season, eventhen, what's all this talk about a national championship? :roll: 

On the other hand, I accidentally turned on the Ute game and threw up in my mouth a little bit.

And........ what's with all the mormons? :lol: :wink:  :mrgreen: 

Hue, thanks for creating a payasoslayer-free thread. :mrgreen: 

Idiot, you're mine in fantasy today. I shall show you the wrongness of your ways to a very high degree. Say your prayers.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

66.43.16.199 Hmm, the same as coyoteslayer's, who'd a thunk it?


----------



## Nor-tah

He never ceases to amaze.. :roll:


----------



## coyoteslayer

Oh come on where is your sense of humor???!!! :lol: Don't take life serious ALL the time. Learn to live a little.


----------



## Huge29

coyoteslayer said:


> Oh come on where is your sense of humor???!!! :lol: Don't take life serious ALL the time. Learn to live a little.


It was funny; although it was a little too obvious! Congrats on #17, this is really starting to get very interesting, and now TCU at #24, that is awesome...!!!!! I will guess that this is the first time that there has ever been in the history of the MWC 3 in the top 25 and two in the top 20?? http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/rankingsindex The nice thing for each of these three teams is that they will now be playing two ranked teams during the season.


----------



## martymcfly73

That is awesome. The only other conference to have that many teams is the SEC. It's good for all the teams in the MWC. 

Should Max Hall be in the Heisman Trophy conversation? I think so, but so far he hasn't been overpowering. I haven't seen anyone really that's been overpowering in the Heisman race. One of the ESPN commentators was saying he would have a better chance of winning it this year if he were a Senior. But it will help him a lot if BYU can run the table or only have 1 loss. Could be an interesting year.


----------



## Huge29

martymcfly73 said:


> That is awesome. The only other conference to have that many teams is the SEC. It's good for all the teams in the MWC.


Actually the Big 12 has 3 in the top 10, SEC has 4 in the top 10, not to mention top 25, not too discount the MWC's achievement, but realistically still the small fish in a big pond. TCU's game this week will be very interesting. -^|^- sorry, I just wanted to see one of the new emoticons.


----------



## Huge29

coyoteslayer said:


> Do you think BYU will be evenly matched with TCU or will BYU blow them away 60-0?
> 
> What is the prediction for the USU game? 80-0?


USU, I don't believe that is worth any serious consideration or discussion. As for TCU, that will be a good one, unfortunately neither of the teams have played a decent or even consistent team to be able to truly gauge the talent level. TCU already played NM and yours truly will be at the game on 10/11 when the Y plays NM, at that point we can better compare the two teams I think. Of course, TCU has not had a single close game, they appear to be very much for real, I am a little surprised that they are ranked as low as they are kind of. One thing worth considering is that it is again for the third year in a row a Thursday game, at least this time that will not be an advantage for either team (TCU had a bye the previous week two years ago) as TCU plays at CSU on the 11th, which is fairly equivalent to BYU having to take a half day to travel to Fort Worth, home field advantage often times is the difference in big games, so it shall be a very interesting matchup. Hopefully TCU does not get too beat up this week against the Okies, that could get ugly, but then again TCU beat them back in 2005 just before beating the Utes when the Okies were also ranked in the top 10. If TCU were to beat Oklahoma, WOW, that could make things VERY interesting! Go Frogs!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Sorry, I've had to many beers to read, is this the Utah only tread? The utes did look as good last week did they? They'll pick it up again this week. Go Utes. P.s. I hate B.Y.U. and there non-beer drinking, non caffeine drinking, ( unless the church owns the caffeine company. :wink: ) judgmental fans.

You guys know what the bible say's about judging people don't you?

It's against it. :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer

BYU just barely beat TCU at Provo last year 27-22. I believe TCU will have a better advantage playing at home and having the fans in their corner. BYU had a hard time with them last year with the odds in their favor.

On the other hand TCU just barely beat them in 2005 51-50.

Oh and BYU lost to the UTES that same year 41-34.

BUT of course the UTES beat TCU last year 27-20 on TCU's turf.

2006 The UTES beat TCU 20-7.


----------



## Nor-tah

Why has yotewoman posted more on this thread than anyone else?


----------



## coyoteslayer

Dang it arrest me!!!! I broke the rules and I'm guilty.


----------



## mjschijf

GO UTES!!! :wink:


----------



## martymcfly73

coyoteslayer said:


> Do you think BYU will be evenly matched with TCU or will BYU blow them away 60-0?
> 
> What is the prediction for the USU game? 80-0?


Depends on which BYU team shows up. If it's the one that beat Washington they might be in trouble, or a close game at least. If it's the one who beat UCLA and Wyoming then there should be more of a cushion. TCU has the #2 defense in the country. It will be a true test for BYU.

USU doesn't even warrant discussion. They aren't even a HS team. JR high maybe.

The troll boy is kind of cool. -^|^-


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

fixed blade said:


> Sorry, I've had to many beers to read, is this the Utah only tread? The utes did look as good last week did they? They'll pick it up again this week. Go Utes. P.s. I hate B.Y.U. and there non-beer drinking, non caffeine drinking, ( unless the church owns the caffeine company. :wink: ) judgmental fans.
> 
> You guys know what the bible say's about judging people don't you?
> 
> It's against it. :mrgreen:


Uh humm :?:


----------



## mjschijf

fixed blade said:


> Sorry, I've had to many beers to read, is this the Utah only tread? The utes did look as good last week did they? They'll pick it up again this week. Go Utes. P.s. I hate B.Y.U. and there non-beer drinking, non caffeine drinking, ( unless the church owns the caffeine company. :wink: ) judgmental fans.
> 
> You guys know what the bible say's about judging people don't you?
> 
> It's against it. :mrgreen:


 :rotfl:

Easily one of the top 5 funniest posts I've read on this forum. :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29

mjschijf said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I've had to many beers to read, is this the Utah only tread? The utes did look as good last week did they? They'll pick it up again this week. Go Utes. P.s. I hate B.Y.U. and there non-beer drinking, non caffeine drinking, ( unless the church owns the caffeine company. :wink: ) judgmental fans.
> 
> You guys know what the bible say's about judging people don't you?
> 
> It's against it. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl:
> 
> Easily one of the top 5 funniest posts I've read on this forum. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

I told you guys that he is good for something! :lol: 
CS-congrats on having an objective post on the first page, but I can already see that you put your rose colored glasses back on, just kidding! Congrats to your Utes, now go back to your thread, just kidding!


----------



## proutdoors

mjschijf said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I've had to many beers to read, is this the Utah only tread? The utes did look as good last week did they? They'll pick it up again this week. Go Utes. P.s. I hate B.Y.U. and there non-beer drinking, non caffeine drinking, ( unless the church owns the caffeine company. :wink: ) judgmental fans.
> 
> You guys know what the bible say's about judging people don't you?
> 
> It's against it. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl:
> 
> Easily one of the top 5 funniest posts I've read on this forum. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

I agree! What makes is so funny is that he talks about judging others, which means he/mjschijf are guilty of the SAME. Oh the irony and humor. -BaHa!-


----------



## jahan

I agree with BYU rolls USU pretty easily, I don't think it will be a shut-out, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was. Lets see what TCU can do against Oklahoma. I think that will tell us a lot about how good/bad TCU is. I am hoping TCU wins that way a win over TCU is that much more impressive. BTW great first post Huge!


----------



## Huge29

jahan said:


> I agree with BYU rolls USU pretty easily, I don't think it will be a shut-out, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was. Lets see what TCU can do against Oklahoma. I think that will tell us a lot about how good/bad TCU is. I am hoping TCU wins that way a win over TCU is that much more impressive. BTW great first post Huge!


I agree, the shutouts were great in blocking two field goals vs UCLA and several to's and vs WY two big turnovers deep in Y territory, but USU won't make mistakes like that, they are the WAC leader, j/k, but the shutouts were great, but very unlikely to continue, sometimes the ball just bounces the right direction. Good to have you back Jahan!


----------



## GaryFish

The turn overs are huge for the Cougars right now. And what I am liking about them, is they are forcing them. In both the UCLA and Wyoming games, the turnovers came on very hard hits, tight coverage on defense, and just solid coverage. The only exception to that was Wyoming's flubbed up lateral in the first quarter. But the turnovers the defense is forcing are great, and setting the offense up with a short field. 

I was a bit disappointed in the offense in the first quarter against Wyoming - they just looked flat. Going into the game, Hall was completing 78% of his passes. That is freaking off the charts. Go out in the back yard and play catch with your teen age son and see if you both make 78% of the catches. Then do it in a game situation against any kind of defense. It clearly had to come back to earth some time. By the 3rd quarter, the offense was just clicking. The first team could have put up another 3-4 TDs against Wyo at that point. 

With a week off, BYU will roll against Utah State. They will score as much as they want to score, but Bronco will pull the starters as soon as they are over 40 points - again. I see the defense to be driven to complete another shut-out - and have the ability to do it. BYU has NEVER had 3 shut-outs in a row. That is the kind of goal to get motivated over in the game in Logan.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> I see the defense to be driven to complete another shut-out - and have the ability to do it. BYU has NEVER had 3 shut-outs in a row. That is the kind of goal to get motivated over in the game in Logan.


Its because they got the chance to play two high school teams at home at one on the road right in a row. The UTES have a better schedule so far this year and you cant deny it.


----------



## jahan

GaryFish said:


> With a week off, BYU will roll against Utah State. They will score as much as they want to score, but Bronco will pull the starters as soon as they are over 40 points - again. I see the defense to be driven to complete another shut-out - and have the ability to do it. BYU has NEVER had 3 shut-outs in a row. That is the kind of goal to get motivated over in the game in Logan.


Now there has been some luck with the shut-outs also, UCLA missed two field goals and Wyoming is one of the worst teams in the country. I think it is possible they could shut out USU, but I don't think it is going to happen. BTW, Utah state put up over 500 yards of offense this weekend. :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer

BYU's first 5 games were high school teams!!


----------



## jahan

coyoteslayer said:


> BYU's first 5 games were high school teams!!


UCLA beat Tennessee. Washington was expected to be a little better than they are. Now Utah State and Northern Iowa maybe could be classified as such. :lol:


----------



## Huge29

jahan said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Utah state put up over 500 yards of offense this weekend. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Hey they did not get to be #1 in the WAC by accident! I think they are slowly un-earning their reputation of the laughing stock of the country. 500 yards against anyone is quite an accomplishment!



coyoteslayer said:


> BYU's first 5 games were high school teams!!


You really need to post in your own thread, someone might accidentally take one of your posts like you are for real, it is like reading from the onion.com not knowing that it is a sham. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## coyoteslayer

Oh dang it!!! I just wanted to let the truth out of the bag. I would hate for the BYU fans to have to much pride when all along they were proud for beating high school teams. 

Yes the UTES played USU and will play Weber, but all of BYU teams arent much to brag about.


----------



## proutdoors

coyoteslayer said:


> Oh dang it!!! I just wanted to let the truth out of the bag. I would hate for the BYU fans to have to much pride when all along they were proud for beating high school teams.
> 
> Yes the UTES played USU and will play Weber, but* all of BYU teams arent much to brag about*.


You said it! Remember, they play the U this year, but again that's "not much to brag about". :rotfl:


----------



## coyoteslayer

Your right BYU wont be bragging because the UTES will beat them 30 to 14 in November and many therapist will be busy listening to all the sob stories.

I meant so far all of the teams that BYU has played arent to much to brag about. If they beat TCU then I will respect them more, but if they don't them I will bring hell to this forum.


----------



## Riverrat77

If BYU has a close game, they will drop in the polls. That is all..... If they lose.... well, it was a fun first three or four weeks. 8)


----------



## proutdoors

Riverrat77 said:


> If BYU has a close game, they will drop in the polls. That is all..... If they lose.... well, it was a fun first three or four weeks. 8)


How is that "powerhouse" conference the PAC 10 doing anyway? I haven't heard. How did the big boys at Oregon do against a team from Boise? Just curious, since I have been reading for months from you how BYU would be an "average" team in the PAC 10, how you think they stack up this year with ASU, Arizona, Oregon, California, UCLA, Washington, WSU, Stanford, OSU, USC? What schools outside of USC are head and shoulders above BYU/Utah? :? Now, how can I take ANYTHING you say regarding college football serious?


----------



## orvis1

proutdoors said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If BYU has a close game, they will drop in the polls. That is all..... If they lose.... well, it was a fun first three or four weeks. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> How is that "powerhouse" conference the PAC 10 doing anyway? I haven't heard. How did the big boys at Oregon do against a team from Boise? Just curious, since I have been reading for months from you how BYU would be an "average" team in the PAC 10, how you think they stack up this year with ASU, Arizona, Oregon, California, UCLA, Washington, WSU, Stanford, OSU, USC? What schools outside of USC are head and shoulders above BYU/Utah? :? Now, how can I take ANYTHING you say regarding college football serious?
Click to expand...

He has you there....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Yes, Riley cannot speak unless spoken to.


----------



## Riverrat77

Not so quick.... they had a rough week.... BYU was playing out of their mind against, and I hate to rehash somebody else's point.... a team missing ten starters. You switch roles... put the third string quarterback from ANY MWC team up against ANYONE including division II schools and take away ten starters at any position (I'd even let you pick say.. punters and special teams guys) and their season would be entirely different. UCLA beat a top ranked Tennessee team against those odds. BYU barely beat Washington... who was supposed to be terrible and was nowhere near being ranked. Pac 10 that bad?? Not so much... I think its that they're showing the MWC is definitely beatable... even by teams having a rough year. You get the Pac 10 in a normal year and its just absolutely no contest...as past records have shown. 8) The Big 10 is having a terrible year too but everyone is chalking it up to teams starting with first year coaches, missing players, etc. Its the same thing with the Pac 10. Conditions like switching coaches and having injuries have led to several teams that would normally be eating other teams for breakfast getting off to a rough start, causing a bunch of clucking talking heads to talk about a huge "power loss" in the Pac 10 like its going to be some huge turnover in the national rankings or something.... Please.... If they were as terrible every year as the MWC usually is, then it wouldn't be such a big surprise to everyone. :lol: The MWC better get what they can while the getting is good becasue all this hype about how great they are is a one year deal.... and it may only last until they get smeared in a bowl game. BYU is not the 2004 Utes and won't fare nearly as well against the actual tough teams... they've beat two crappy teams by a lot and almost lost a game to an even worse team. If I remember right, Utah didn't have to deal with scares like that. I think also that TCU and Utah will either beat or take BYU to the wire and that won't do much for their bowl hopes.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

You were not spoken to. Go to time out.


----------



## Nor-tah

What kind of team looses 10 starters? How did that happen?


----------



## proutdoors

I thought the PAC 10 teams were supposed to be 'deep' and laden with talent two or three deep at every position. Now you want to make a bunch of lamea#@ excuses as to why the conference is worse across the board than the WAC! Priceless. :roll:


----------



## Riverrat77

proutdoors said:


> I thought the PAC 10 teams were supposed to be 'deep' and laden with talent two or three deep at every position. Now you want to make a bunch of lamea#@ excuses as to why the conference is worse across the board than the WAC! Priceless. :roll:


Its the same excuses we've been hearing from the MWC for years since they've been getting kicked around by the rest of the country... you should be quite familiar with that situation. :roll: Of course, if it was BYU that was in the same situation, all of sudden that makes them a lot more valid right?? Give me a break...


----------



## Nibble Nuts

Nor-tah said:


> What kind of team looses 10 starters?


A team that is comprised of primadonnas, which are usually the types of teams the pac10 offers up. Without USC the pac is nothing and would never be anything. They get plenty of assistance from the BCS and they still fall short of the perfomance level that the other BCS conferences can put out. Yet we always hear how it is just another down year for the pac10. Well next year, and the year after, will also be just another down year. It is sad when you have to pretend that your BCS conference is as capable as the other BCS conferences, yet the Big East is the only "power conference" you are comparable to.


----------



## Huge29

coyoteslayer said:


> I meant so far all of the teams that BYU has played arent to much to brag about. If they beat TCU then I will respect them more, but if they don't them I will bring hell to this forum.


Done deal! So you promise not to post in sports until 10/16? At that point you can come say that you are sorry. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Riverrat77 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the PAC 10 teams were supposed to be 'deep' and laden with talent two or three deep at every position. Now you want to make a bunch of lamea#@ excuses as to why the conference is worse across the board than the WAC! Priceless. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Its the same excuses we've been hearing from the MWC for years since they've been getting kicked around by the rest of the country... you should be quite familiar with that situation. :roll: Of course, if it was BYU that was in the same situation, all of sudden that makes them a lot more valid right?? Give me a break...
Click to expand...

You say silly things.


----------



## Huge29

Nibble Nuts said:


> [quote="Nor-tah":2orn3qa3]What kind of team looses 10 starters?


A team that is comprised of primadonnas, which are usually the types of teams the pac10 offers up. Without USC the pac is nothing and would never be anything. They get plenty of assistance from the BCS and they still fall short of the performance level that the other BCS conferences can put out. Yet we always hear how it is just another down year for the pac10. Well next year, and the year after, will also be just another down year. It is sad when you have to pretend that your BCS conference is as capable as the other BCS conferences, yet the Big East is the only "power conference" you are comparable to.[/quote:2orn3qa3]
Sorry, but I must do it, how about the Utes last year, after numerous key injuries and an embarrassing performance at UNLV won about 10 of the last 11, UCLA being so weak with injuries gives the Utes a little more credibility I believe.


----------



## Riverrat77

Nibble Nuts said:


> Yet we always hear how it is just another down year for the pac10. Well next year, and the year after, will also be just another down year.


Ummm actually, this is the first time I've ever uttered "down year" regarding the Pac 10. I've been quite happy with how they have played against anyone in the past. Thanks though.... and about being comparable to the Big East as far as a BCS conference... this being measured against what?? The MWC which has a hard time establishing any sort of credibility at all as individual teams, let alone as a conference in any given year?


----------



## Riverrat77

Treehugnhuntr said:


> You say silly things.


You've been talking to my wife haven't you?? :shock:

College football is only the tip of the iceberg... throw in beer and beer pong (as evidenced Friday night) and it gets all sorts of out of control.


----------



## Huge29

Riverrat77 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say silly things.
> 
> 
> 
> You've been talking to my wife haven't you?? :shock:
> 
> College football is only the tip of the iceberg... throw in beer and beer pong (as evidenced Friday night) and it gets all sorts of out of control.
Click to expand...

Riley,
I must admit every post of yours seems quite comical any time football is mentioned with your avatar :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Riverrat77 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say silly things.
> 
> 
> 
> You've been talking to my wife haven't you?? :shock:
> 
> College football is only the tip of the iceberg... throw in beer and beer pong (as evidenced Friday night) and it gets all sorts of out of control.
Click to expand...

I am a beer pong god. We may have to play at the big party.


----------



## Riverrat77

Huge29 said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say silly things.
> 
> 
> 
> You've been talking to my wife haven't you?? :shock:
> 
> College football is only the tip of the iceberg... throw in beer and beer pong (as evidenced Friday night) and it gets all sorts of out of control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Riley,
> I must admit every post of yours seems quite comical any time football is mentioned with your avatar :lol:
Click to expand...

Back in the day, I could throw a football a quarter mile... man, if only Coach had put me in, we'd have won the Rose Bowl. :lol:

Tree... I'm not a bad "pong" player myself and honestly... this may not bode well for my already tarnished reputation.... the last time I played was with a bunch of die hard Ute fans.  Not Utahutefan, but folks that have season tickets and are there ranting and raving at every home game.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Admitting to owning season tickets is equal to admitting to playing the accordion. Take that for what it's worth, which is about 6 cents and a handful of Laffy Taffy.


----------



## jahan

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Admitting to owning season tickets is equal to admitting to playing the accordion. Take that for what it's worth, which is about 6 cents and a handful of Laffy Taffy.


By the way Tree, bad example because the accordion is the sh*t! :mrgreen: :lol: You want to get chicks, whip out the accordion and play as long as your heart desires and you will be happy all night. :mrgreen: _(O)_ :twisted:


----------



## Nibble Nuts

Riverrat77 said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet we always hear how it is just another down year for the pac10. Well next year, and the year after, will also be just another down year.
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm actually, this is the first time I've ever uttered "down year" regarding the Pac 10. I've been quite happy with how they have played against anyone in the past. Thanks though.... and about being comparable to the Big East as far as a BCS conference... this being measured against what?? The MWC which has a hard time establishing any sort of credibility at all as individual teams, let alone as a conference in any given year?
Click to expand...

I've spent my time in pac10 country, and I've never heard a worse bunch of sore losers and excuse makers in my life. I also find it funny that folks find any sort of credibility to this bcs mess. To me credibility is when a team that doesn't get favored by the bcs turns around, and despite having the tables turned against them, still beat the bcs opponents. It has already been proven that BYU and many other underdogs can make a hundred dollars go alot farther than Washington can a thousand.


----------



## Comrade Duck

My perspective on the last two wins is that even though they came against a beat up UCLA team as well as a week Wyoming team, they are still good wins.

I think the Y's offense is really that good. With both UCLA and Wyoming it wasn't their defense that was the problem. It was that they both struggle offensively. UCLA has the same defensive scheme as well as D coordinator that they had last year. They have two D-lineman as well as a corner who very well could play in the pro's. They're a well coached squad that has the athletes to shut anyone down if they play well, yet BYU put up 59 points against them.

Wyoming to a lesser extent is in that same situation. They're not great, but they do have decent defenders, especially in the linebackers. Forty four points is a good afternoon against any Div 1 defense.

I still have questions about the Y's defense. To their credit though, it is hard to hold any team scoreless, no matter how injury plagued they might be. Then to follow it up the next week with another shutout is pretty amazing. 

I think TCU and obviously Utah will be dogfights that could go either way, especially since the Cougs have both games on the road. Those are the only two games though that I don't see as blowouts the rest of the year.

USU could very well be another shutout.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Hi everyone. Now that I've sobered up I think I made a horrible mistake yesterday. I think I posted here instead of the Utah fan thread only. I hope I didn't offend anyone. I'm a mean drunk. :x **** tequila.


----------



## Huge29

fixed blade said:


> Hi everyone. Now that I've sobered up I think I made a horrible mistake yesterday. I think I posted here instead of the Utah fan thread only. I hope I didn't offend anyone. I'm a mean drunk. :x **** tequila.


Between tequila and paint fumes; are you ever sober?


----------



## Riverrat77

fixed blade said:


> **** tequila.


+1.

NN.... been a MWC fan long? I've listened to the "we deserve more" ever since I moved here in '97.... its been a long time and 2004 was one really good year... with a well deserved spot up with the big boys. It was hard to understand at first, but then coming from the Pac 10.... I never had to listen to that garbage. I am pretty sure the way they got respect was by playing into it. You don't get a rep as a power conference overnight which is why one good year for the U and one national championship for the Y hasn't established much for the other teams here. Maybe not this year, but the work done in years past has more than ensured the Pac 10's spot as a power conference. I doubt they'd be given their own bowl if there wasn't a pretty good chance there would be a deserving Pac 10 team to play in it. The Big Ten, the Pac 10, the ACC.... all have had good runs with quite a few top teams at the end of the season.... are they playing down this year?? Yeah, its not looking pretty... are the chances usually better than not that they'll wind up with ranked teams and more great years than bad? Yeah.... this year is an anomaly, not the norm for these big conferences. It hasn't always been about USC in the Pac 10, there have been the good years for pretty much all the teams and its never been a struggle for one or two teams to crack the top rankings for college football at the very least. Obviously you can't say as much for the MWC so I guess I could see where the bitter "we deserve better" feelings come from when posted on here by the "two hours on Saturday" football fans when a local team finally has a good year. :lol: Again... the way to getting respect is not letting a team that got beat 55-14 and 44-10 tie you up for four quarters and come an extra point away from taking you to overtime. :wink: BYU wins out by 44 all season long, they may get the nod for the BCS game but I just don't see it working out that way. They will falter or have close games along the way and then in the "Uncle Sheldon's Tartar Sauce Fish Bowl" there will be all the talk about how they got robbed and were more deserving of more national attention. Don't hate the way things are... its much easier to just roll with the natural order of things for fans of the MWC teams. :lol:


----------



## jahan

Comrade Duck said:


> My perspective on the last two wins is that even though they came against a beat up UCLA team as well as a week Wyoming team, they are still good wins.
> 
> I think the Y's offense is really that good. With both UCLA and Wyoming it wasn't their defense that was the problem. It was that they both struggle offensively. UCLA has the same defensive scheme as well as D coordinator that they had last year. They have two D-lineman as well as a corner who very well could play in the pro's. They're a well coached squad that has the athletes to shut anyone down if they play well, yet BYU put up 59 points against them.
> 
> Wyoming to a lesser extent is in that same situation. They're not great, but they do have decent defenders, especially in the linebackers. Forty four points is a good afternoon against any Div 1 defense.
> 
> I still have questions about the Y's defense. To their credit though, it is hard to hold any team scoreless, no matter how injury plagued they might be. Then to follow it up the next week with another shutout is pretty amazing.
> 
> I think TCU and obviously Utah will be dogfights that could go either way, especially since the Cougs have both games on the road. Those are the only two games though that I don't see as blowouts the rest of the year.
> 
> USU could very well be another shutout.


Here is something that was brought up today that I hadn't thought of with everyone flaunting around the 103-0 crap. Utah went 94-6 last year against the same two teams that were both better last year. I think BYU deserves credit and it is still impressive, but it is not unheard of.


----------



## Comrade Duck

jahan said:


> [Here is something that was brought up today that I hadn't thought of with everyone flaunting around the 103-0 crap. Utah went 94-6 last year against the same two teams that were both better last year. I think BYU deserves credit and it is still impressive, but it is not unheard of.


The problem the Utes had last year is that they followed up a UCLA drubbing with a shutout loss to UNLV.

BYU is getting more hype this year because of what is at stake.

Shane


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I like stake.


----------



## proutdoors

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I like stake.


Do you eat it at the center?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Center is my favorite position and I like to be centered before a game, So I can stake my claim on my couch. When doing so, Sitting on my remote would be bad mi-stake, depending on who you ask.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Excuse me, I'm drunk again. Can you tell me where the Utah thread is?

Is it true you guys can't swim on sundays. :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Yes, there are evil creatures lurking in the water, waiting to take away your soul and make you do bad things, like covet your neighbors wife or heavily pet their daughter. Beware of Sinloa, devil of the deep. It will take your virginity and make you dwell on thoughts of stealing and smoking. I had a cousin who was possessed by it when she accidentally stepped in a puddle on her way home from a fireside. True story, ask anyone.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

What's a puddlre? That sounds scarry.


----------



## hairy1

I am always late to the good party's.

BYU's ranking is directly related to: back to back MWC championships, Nations longest active winning streak, and going undefeated this year.

You can argue strength of conference all day long but the most important point is that if you take care of business with what you have been given (going undefeated) you deserve a BCS game. That goes for Utah as well...If they go undefeated and beat the "Y" they deserve the BCS game more than we do...Plain and simple!

It will be a grind this year.
I believe the "Y" and Utah will both be undefeated this year...Paving the way for one of the most intense Rivalry battles we have ever seen...Both fighting for a BCS bid.

Go Cougs!


----------



## GaryFish

O.K. I got to thinking about this past weekend's games - BYU-Wyo and utahutes-Air Force. BYU led the entire game. Again. utahutes traded the lead a couple of times. It got me wondering, when was the last time BYU trailed in a game? They trailed 14-7 for 6 minutes in the second quarter against Washington, and again for 3 minutes 21-14 in the third quarter but that was it. They have not trailed in any other game.

The utahutes trailed Michigan for the first 20 minutes of that game but then held the lead after that. Against UNLV, utahutes trailed most of the first half, going in tied at half time. They jumped out ahead right after half and never gave up the lead after that. Against Utah State, the Aggies jumped out ahead for the first 12 minutes, and then utahutes took over for the rest of the game. Against Air Force, utahutes led until about half way through the 2nd, when Air Force pulled ahead until utahutes tied it again in the 3rd. The game ended up tied twice after that though utahutes never gave up the lead. 

I guess it is interesting that utahutes have trailed in every game they've played this year. And all I'm hearing on the radio the last two days is how great the utahute defense is. It seems that the facts do not back up the opinions. utahutes have given up 23, 21, 10 and 23 points. While good enough to win each game, no offense they have faced is especially noteworthy this year. And yet all the talk of a dominating defense?

Through 4 games, the utahute defense has forced 6 turnovers. The BYU defense has forced 12. The utahute defense has given up 77 points. The BYU defense has given up 44. 

And the talking heads keep going on about the dominating utahute defense. Aside from schedule whining, can anyone explain this?


----------



## hairy1

That is a good point....Furthermore BYU has played tougher teams. (arguable point)

BYU's Defense has been young and underanked....They are starting to earn their respect.


----------



## jahan

GaryFish said:


> O.K. I got to thinking about this past weekend's games - BYU-Wyo and utahutes-Air Force. BYU led the entire game. Again. utahutes traded the lead a couple of times. It got me wondering, when was the last time BYU trailed in a game? They trailed 14-7 for 6 minutes in the second quarter against Washington, and again for 3 minutes 21-14 in the third quarter but that was it. They have not trailed in any other game.
> 
> The utahutes trailed Michigan for the first 20 minutes of that game but then held the lead after that. Against UNLV, utahutes trailed most of the first half, going in tied at half time. They jumped out ahead right after half and never gave up the lead after that. Against Utah State, the Aggies jumped out ahead for the first 12 minutes, and then utahutes took over for the rest of the game. Against Air Force, utahutes led until about half way through the 2nd, when Air Force pulled ahead until utahutes tied it again in the 3rd. The game ended up tied twice after that though utahutes never gave up the lead.
> 
> I guess it is interesting that utahutes have trailed in every game they've played this year. And all I'm hearing on the radio the last two days is how great the utahute defense is. It seems that the facts do not back up the opinions. utahutes have given up 23, 21, 10 and 23 points. While good enough to win each game, no offense they have faced is especially noteworthy this year. And yet all the talk of a dominating defense?
> 
> Through 4 games, the utahute defense has forced 6 turnovers. The BYU defense has forced 12. The utahute defense has given up 77 points. The BYU defense has given up 44.
> 
> And the talking heads keep going on about the dominating utahute defense. Aside from schedule whining, can anyone explain this?


I think what is deceiving in the numbers is the amount of points Utah has had scored against them due to stupid plays and turnovers. There defense is great, but a lot of the scoring has happened on special team mistakes, fumbles, interceptions, ect.

Second, they have held every team this year to under 100 yards rushing. Air Force was averaging well over 200 yards a game rushing and Utah held them under 100. You can't simply look at final score and say their defense is not very good, or overrated is kind of what you are getting at.

Strength of schedule, BYU's win over UCLA was impressive, but all the other teams were extremely weak teams.

I think BYU does a lot better job of taking care of the ball on offense which make life a lot easier on the defense. If Utah plays as sloppy as they have been playing, they won't be able to be BYU or TCU. If they can keep from doing the stupid plays it is going to be a great game.


----------



## jahan

hairy1 said:


> That is a good point....*Furthermore BYU has played tougher teams*. (arguable point)
> 
> BYU's Defense has been young and underanked....They are starting to earn their respect.


 -BaHa!- -BaHa!- :rotfl: -_O- -/O_-


----------



## GaryFish

hairy1 said:


> Furthermore BYU has played tougher teams. (arguable point).


I'm not ready to go there. I see the schedules breaking out as:

D2 opponents to far
BYU played Northern Iowa - utahutes played Utah State

BCS conference opponents:
utahutes beat Michigan at the Big House - good win
BYU beat Washington on the road - good win.
Neither Michigan or Washington are worth anything this year - draw.

BYU shut out UCLA and Wyoming.
utahutes beat Air Force on the Road and UNLV at home. 
Of these 4 opponents, Air Force is probably the best. The other three are about even.


----------



## hairy1

Garyfish your break out is a pretty good analysis.

I give credit to Utah for beating Michigan.... but Michigan has done nothing to speak of this year same as Washington. 

I see the 2 pac-10 teams as tougher than what Utah has faced.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> O.K. I got to thinking about this past weekend's games - BYU-Wyo and utahutes-Air Force. BYU led the entire game. Again. utahutes traded the lead a couple of times. It got me wondering, when was the last time BYU trailed in a game? They trailed 14-7 for 6 minutes in the second quarter against Washington, and again for 3 minutes 21-14 in the third quarter but that was it. They have not trailed in any other game.


That would be funny if BYU was trailing Wyo or Northern Iowa or the beat up injured UCLA team. The Utes wouldnt even be trailing those type of teams. Again you can try to justify it but BYU has a very weak schedule this year and thus far they have played high school teams.

Air Force is a lot better than ANY team BYU has played so far. This saturday again is another easy win for BYU. *I think this will be the downfall of BYU.* They will get so use to playing easy teams that when it comes time to play TCU or the UTES then BYU will be both shocked and destroyed. They wont be use to players making them fumble the ball and destroying their offense and defense. *Maxxie Balls wont be use to big lineman knocking him down on his Grand Canyon.*


----------



## Nibble Nuts

At least wipe the drool off your chin if you're going to refer to Hall as maxxie balls.


----------



## coyoteslayer

You must be talking from experience. You like Maxxie nuts. From your posts I can definately tell what you think about all day :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> So, CS, put your hair where your mouth is...YOU started the big talk, now back it up. If the ewets beat the Cougs, Tree shaves his head. If the Cougs beat the ewets, YOU shave yours. All this talk is reminding me of Obama. Let's see some 'nads for once.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## martymcfly73

I'll take CS's response as a NO! All talk and little action. He must not have any faith in the Utes. He knows they'll lose and lose big. :wink:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> I'll take CS's response as a NO! All talk and little action. He must not have any faith in the Utes. He knows they'll lose and lose big.


I will say YES after BYU plays TCU because right now their in the high school league so its hard to judge if they're a good team right now.

I will be in Nebraska during the game hunting Whitetails and Mule deer so if they lose then you will have to shave my head after.


----------



## martymcfly73

Sweet, anytime works for me. I'd offer to shave mine, but it already is. :lol:

Aren't whitetails the High School teams of big game? :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'll take the bet. I have a beautiful head of hair. I'd even be so bold as to say flowing head of hair.  Man you're a wuss c.s.


----------



## stick_man

Yes, Saturday's games will be interesting. Utah hosts Weber State (aka Bo Diddly Tech) and BYU hosts NOBODY. For a few days, Utah will have played a much weaker schedule than BYU. Next week, when BYU visits USU, the schedules will even out a bit again.



> That would be funny if BYU was trailing Wyo or Northern Iowa or the beat up injured UCLA team. The Utes wouldnt even be trailing those type of teams.


Now, isn't Utah State ranked like #119 in the nation? Dead LAST in D1 ball? Not predicted to win a single game, even though they did surprise Idaho? Wasn't Idaho ranked very close to USU? Evidently Utah chooses to not trail "middle of the road" D1 teams, but it is OK to trail the bottom dwellers? Anybody want to take any bets on the Utes trailing at some point to Weber State?

Let's just hope that Weber State doesn't come into SLC and catch the UtahUtes on a bad day. THAT would be funny AND extremely embarrassing to such a "dominating" defense.


----------



## stick_man

Sorry guys about that last post. I got caught up in the moment and then remembered this is the BYU fan only thread. The only things that are guaranteed about this Saturday is that Utah's schedule strength will be weakened, and BYU will not win or lose a game. For a few days, the boys in red will not be able to say their schedule to date is tougher than BYU's schedule to date.

If Utah falters Saturday against Weber State, they will become the laughing stock of the nation, kind of like what happened when Weber State knocked off North Carolina (?) in the NCAA tourney a few years ago. And they can kiss any chances of a top 20 ranking goodbye for the rest of the season. The BYU game would then become just another game for them, hopefully though, for a conference title.


----------



## mjschijf

stick_man said:


> Sorry guys about that last post. I got caught up in the moment and then remembered this is the BYU fan only thread. The only things that are guaranteed about this Saturday is that Utah's schedule strength will be weakened, and BYU will not win or lose a game. For a few days, the boys in red will not be able to say their schedule to date is tougher than BYU's schedule to date.
> 
> If Utah falters Saturday against Weber State, they will become the laughing stock of the nation, kind of like what happened when Weber State knocked off North Carolina (?) in the NCAA tourney a few years ago. And they can kiss any chances of a top 20 ranking goodbye for the rest of the season. The BYU game would then become just another game for them, hopefully though, for a conference title.


Dude, I give USU a better chance of cracking the top 25 this season than I give Weber State against the Utes on Saturday. But wait, oh no! Weber State is 3 and 1 on the season...uh oh. Their 3 impressive vicories game against Montana-Western, Dixie State, and a narrow win over Sacramento State...clearly all of those teams are BCS bowl worthy opponents. Give me a break.
If the Utes win be any less than 4 touchdowns, I will be shocked. I'm thinking 6 or 7 touchdowns is more likely.


----------



## stick_man

mjschijf, I am not saying Utah WILL lose, just that if, in the freak occurrance, the unthinkable happens, it would be a major upset. I would be surprised if Weber State could stay in the game for more than the first few minutes. All I am saying is that it COULD happen (think Michigan/App St.). 

Several Utah fans have said the Ute schedule is much more difficult than BYU's and that BYU has only played a bunch of high school teams so far. If Washington and UCLA are high school teams, wouldn't Weber State be kind of on par with a Pee-Wee league team? At season's end, Utah's schedule will have been significantly weaker than BYU's schedule.


----------



## orvis1

stick_man said:


> mjschijf, I am not saying Utah WILL lose, just that if, in the freak occurrance, the unthinkable happens, it would be a major upset. I would be surprised if Weber State could stay in the game for more than the first few minutes. All I am saying is that it COULD happen (think Michigan/App St.).
> 
> Several Utah fans have said the Ute schedule is much more difficult than BYU's and that BYU has only played a bunch of high school teams so far. If Washington and UCLA are high school teams, wouldn't Weber State be kind of on par with a Pee-Wee league team? At season's end, Utah's schedule will have been significantly weaker than BYU's schedule.


Give me a break with this whole schedule thing. They play all the same conference games and the non conference schedules bolth had teams that looked good on paper that turned out to be not good on the field. The test for bolth teams will be each other and TCU other than that bolth teams should be able to handle everone else. The advantage the UTES have is TCU and BYU are at home.


----------



## proutdoors

So, orvis BYU DOES have a tougher conference since they play Utah and TCU on the road and Utah plays BYU and TCU at home. That IS factored in on strength of schedule. I also believe Washington and UCLA will end up being higher than Michigan and Oregon State at the end of the year. I bet BYU's strength of schedule at the end of teh season will be HIGHER than Utah's, you want to take that bet?


----------



## bowhunter3

I will take that bet, Utah did not play a division 2 opponent. Washington will be dead last in the Pac 10 and UCLA will be close. Stupid argument, but BYU will not have a better SOS.


----------



## buggsz24

I want to get some money too, how much you wanna bet ?

I'm not sure I can legally take money from you though, as you are obviously delirious.

FYI current S.O.S

BYU #86
Utah #16


----------



## hairy1

http://www.solecismic.com/frontier/sos9.php
http://www.philsteele.com/FBS Info/toughestschedule.html

These two places believe BYU has a tougher schedule.


----------



## buggsz24

My source was http://www.sportsline.com/collegefootball/polls/120/index2, which if i'm not mistaken is the SOS used by the BCs to determine bowl selections. If i'm wrong I'm sure pro will correct me post haste.


----------



## hairy1

Buggz,
Interesting link...I like it! I believe in your link the SOS will fluctuate week to week depending on who is doing well.

My links were preseason predictions.


----------



## jahan

stick_man said:


> mjschijf, I am not saying Utah WILL lose, just that if, in the freak occurrance, the unthinkable happens, it would be a major upset. I would be surprised if Weber State could stay in the game for more than the first few minutes. All I am saying is that it COULD happen (think Michigan/App St.).
> 
> Several Utah fans have said the Ute schedule is much more difficult than BYU's and that BYU has only played a bunch of high school teams so far. If Washington and UCLA are high school teams, wouldn't Weber State be kind of on par with a Pee-Wee league team? At season's end, Utah's schedule will have been significantly weaker than BYU's schedule.


USU was ranked by SI as #119 at the start of the year, but lets use some common sense here. The last 20 are all crappy, how do you think they order the last 20 or so, my guess is a draw out of a hat. My point being is 95-119 all suck, USU right in the middle of it. So the 119 means nothing, BTW check out the Bottom 10 on ESPN.com and they are out of it for the first time in a long time. :lol: USU is better than Weber and Norther Iowa.

Both Utah and BYU schedules are weak right now, IMO, but I thing BYU's is weaker. Utes will not have a weaker schedule by the end of the year! _(O)_


----------



## bowhunter3

buggsz24 said:
 

> My source was http://www.sportsline.com/collegefootball/polls/120/index2, which if i'm not mistaken is the SOS used by the BCs to determine bowl selections. If i'm wrong I'm sure pro will correct me post haste.


You are right, those other ones that he brought up are meaningless. The one was done before the season started. Hell Washington is on the bottom 10 of ESPN power rankings. THis argument though is pretty meaningless as well, either way they are going to have to play each other, who ever wins is going to be the better team. I think BYU is its close though, but I don't think they will get through both TCU and Utah, I just dont think they can do it. I think Utah has the best chance at a undefeated season. I still think it will be hard for anyone in the MWC to do it though. Hopefully the Utes can do it. All three teams are very good though, BYU has a great offense, Utah and TCU have great defenses so things will be interesting.


----------



## jahan

USU SOS is 28th and WHooooooo they are up to 113. :lol:


----------



## proutdoors

After Utah plays Weber State Utah's SOS will go DOWN. I see that 'power house' teams like Texas and Oklahoma has SOS ranking almost the same as BYU, why is that not discussed by the 'experts' at this point in the season? Bias pure and simple. Until the champs are decided on the field, ANY national title is 'bought'.


----------



## buggsz24

bowhunter3 said:


> I don't think they will get through both TCU and Utah, I just dont think they can do it.


If they do, they will have my respect (like they care).


----------



## bowhunter3

proutdoors said:


> After Utah plays Weber State Utah's SOS will go DOWN. I see that 'power house' teams like Texas and Oklahoma has SOS ranking almost the same as BYU, why is that not discussed by the 'experts' at this point in the season? Bias pure and simple. Until the champs are decided on the field, ANY national title is 'bought'.


Couldn't agree more. The system is a joke and everyone knows it.


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they will get through both TCU and Utah, I just dont think they can do it.
> 
> 
> 
> If they do, they will have my respect (like they care).
Click to expand...

Just a guess, but I doubt bowhunter3 thought BYU would run the tables *TWO YEARS IN A ROW.* I could be wrong, but not likely.

bugsz, why would you suddenly 'respect' them for running the tables? You have shown no respect for them doing it the last TWO seasons. :?


----------



## buggsz24

proutdoors said:


> I see that 'power house' teams like Texas and Oklahoma has SOS ranking almost the same as BYU, why is that not discussed by the 'experts' at this point in the season?


In defense of Texas, their SOS ratings will go up (far beyond BYU) as they play the teams in the meat of their season: #2 Oklahoma, #6 Misso, #10 Texas Tech, and #16 Kansas.

BYU plays: #24 TCU and #17 Utah

The experts aren't taking about it because there isn't a story!


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see that 'power house' teams like Texas and Oklahoma has SOS ranking almost the same as BYU, why is that not discussed by the 'experts' at this point in the season?
> 
> 
> 
> In defense of Texas, their SOS ratings will go up (far beyond BYU) as they play the teams in the meat of their season: #2 Oklahoma, #6 Misso, #10 Texas Tech, and #16 Kansas.
> 
> BYU plays: #24 TCU and #17 Utah
> 
> The experts aren't taking about it because there isn't a story!
Click to expand...

Kind of like BYU having a bunch of returned missionaries isn't a story, yet the 'experts' bring that up only when BYU is fielding a very good team. :roll:

I agree that at the end of the season Texas will have a higher SOS ranking, but the will have a LOWER BCS ranking! -oOo- -O|o-


----------



## hairy1

bowhunter3 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> After Utah plays Weber State Utah's SOS will go DOWN. I see that 'power house' teams like Texas and Oklahoma has SOS ranking almost the same as BYU, why is that not discussed by the 'experts' at this point in the season? Bias pure and simple. Until the champs are decided on the field, ANY national title is 'bought'.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree more. The system is a joke and everyone knows it.
Click to expand...

If there is one thing we can agree on it is that the BCS system is messed up.
It will never be right until there is a playoff system in place.


----------



## buggsz24

proutdoors said:


> bugsz, why would you suddenly 'respect' them for running the tables? You have shown no respect for them doing it the last TWO seasons. :?


2006 they lost two "quality win" games to ASU and BC (not impressive)
2007 they lost a "quality win" to UCLA and another to Tulsa ? (UCLA loss was the expected outcome and the conference was pretty shallow)

This year they manhandled UCLA and if they get through their "quality win" games against TCU and Utah I will be impressed. Do I think that makes them worthy of a top ten spot? NO, but a good season never the less.

Outside of the MWC a 10-2 season is pretty average and isn't considered a stellar accomplishment.


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> Outside of the MWC a 10-2 season is pretty average and isn't considered a stellar accomplishment.


Really????? I call BS!! I seem to recall a team winning the NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP with TWO LOSES. :roll: You are losing it my friend. :?

Hint, the team came from the SEC. :idea:


----------



## buggsz24

proutdoors said:


> Kind of like BYU having a bunch of returned missionaries isn't a story, yet the 'experts' bring that up only when BYU is fielding a very good team. :roll:


Agreed, it shouldn't have even been published. Perhaps they were struggling to find an interesting angle to discuss BYU 



proutdoors said:


> I agree that at the end of the season Texas will have a higher SOS ranking, but the will have a LOWER BCS ranking! -oOo- -O|o-


One other interesting item of topic. Should Texas make it to #1 or #2 in the big twelve they will be matched up against another top ten team for the conf. championship, just one more thing BYU doesn't have to worry about.

Stir away, I guess all I can say to that is we will see.


----------



## buggsz24

proutdoors said:


> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outside of the MWC a 10-2 season is pretty average and isn't considered a stellar accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> Really????? I call BS!! I seem to recall a team winning the NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP with TWO LOSES. :roll: You are losing it my friend. :?
> 
> Hint, the team came from the SEC. :idea:
Click to expand...

That came out completely different than I intended. 10-2 in the MWC is not considered a stellar accomplishment (your losses come from out of conference games after all).


----------



## hairy1

The only reason Utah's SOS is good at all is that they have to play a #11 ranked BYU team.

I have accepted the fact that BYU's SOS is less but that is what you get when everyone you play is ranked behind you.


----------



## buggsz24

hairy1 said:


> The only reason Utah's SOS is good at all is that they have to play a #11 ranked BYU team.
> 
> I have accepted the fact that BYU's SOS is less but that is what you get when everyone you play is ranked behind you.


Utah's SOS according to the BCS has nothing to do with BYU, they haven't played them yet. The SOS only accounts for games played to this point.


----------



## GaryFish

So Bugz, once again, how have your Texas Longhorns fared head-to-head against my BYU Cougars?


----------



## buggsz24

Not well :?


----------



## proutdoors

You do the Texas two step pretty good! For a minute I thought you may be John Kerry saying he was for the war before he was against it. :shock: :wink:

Let me see, the BCS schools make the rules, they _think_ they play better football than everyone else so they give themselves higher power rankings, they keep the little schools from getting a decent chunk of the pie so they can have better facilities, they have the 'experts' (that usually came from BCS schools themselves) building the hype. So, wow what a shocker that a LSU/Florida would have a higher 'power' ranking. :? Until the BCS schools MAN up and go to a playoff, they are crowning a paper champion only! There is not a better example of an elitist mentality than those from BCS schools claiming superiority over teams they try their best to avoid playing in bowl games. -Ov-


----------



## buggsz24

I am also one of the people who think a playoff is the ONLY way to determine a true national champion, and here is why:

Regardless of what league you play in, your team gets better by playing opponents of equal or greater skill and that's why I believe that the SEC and Big 12 tend to produce better teams. Both cenferences play highly ranked teams week after week and year after year, not just twice a year when the AD grows a pair and schedules outside of Weber or USU. Fact is the MWC doesn't produce four or five good teams every year, it produces one or two.

As for the BCS teams, the losses in these conferences usually come from quality teams, but they are still losses that move them further from the chance of a national championship. Lets be realistic here, with few exceptions the national champion has either 1 or no losses. Playing in one of the BCS conferences is as much a handicap as it is a blessing to the teams that have to play in these conferences. Moving to a playoff would give those teams that grew from defeat a shot to prove they are the the best team at the end of that particular year.

*The opportunity to prove that you belong might also be the proof that you really don't*, would you really have a national championship if your last game wasn't against a 6-6 Michigan team?


----------



## GaryFish

> you really have a national championship if your last game wasn't against a 6-6 Michigan team?


Good point. And sadly, is exactly why we have the BCS mess now. It is because in 1984, the coaches and media polls had no choice to vote BYU the champion. They climbed their way up and everyone else kept losing. It created enough of an uproar, that in the wake, the bowl alliances were born, so that putting the #1 and #2 teams against each other took priority over conference loyalty to bowls. Heck, in its early years, the Big 10 and Pac 10 refused to be part of it because they didn't want to give up the tradition of the Rose Bowl. Prior to any bowl alliance, the best the country could ever hope for was a top 10 match up in any bowl game, let alone any sort of championship game.

To its credit, the BCS at least allows for #1 to play #2. The only argument now is how those ranks are determined. The remaining BCS games - those are just about money.

And I will suggest this - it is easier to make it to a BCS bowl game now as a non-BCS school than as an Pac 10 (that isn't USC), SEC or Big 12 team. It is harder than for an ACC, Big East, or Big 10 team. I say that and I'm one of the biggest BYU homers you'll ever find!


----------



## buggsz24

GaryFish said:


> And I will suggest this - it is easier to make it to a BCS bowl game now as a non-BCS school than as an Pac 10 (that isn't USC), SEC or Big 12 team. It is harder than for an ACC, Big East, or Big 10 team. I say that and I'm one of the biggest BYU homers you'll ever find!


You are officially my favorite cougar. The next time I get tickets to a Y game that I can't attend, your first in line. I share the same feelings.


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I will suggest this - it is easier to make it to a BCS bowl game now as a non-BCS school than as an Pac 10 (that isn't USC), SEC or Big 12 team. It is harder than for an ACC, Big East, or Big 10 team. I say that and I'm one of the biggest BYU homers you'll ever find!
> 
> 
> 
> You are officially my favorite cougar. The next time I get tickets to a Y game that I can't attend, your first in line. I share the same feelings.
Click to expand...

In the words of one of the 'experts', "Not so fast". I disagree to a point, a Pac 10, SEC, Big 12 team can lose 1 or two games and still get in. Actually in the Big 12 teams with 3+ losses have had a shot at a BCS bid by making it to the Big 12 championship game. A MWC/WAC/MAC team gets one lose and they are done. ECU has a very good team, but after losing last week they have NO chance of getting a BCS bid. If TCU loses this weekend AT Oklahoma they are done, unless they lose by a last second field goal and the rest of the non-BCS schools fall flat. I heard 'experts' say after BYU squeaked out a victory at Washington that winning isn't enough, they have to win 'big' in order to get in the BCS. Alabama can lose one or two games, win the rest by single digits and STILL get a BCS bid. I know those with the gold make the rules, but to sell it as legit is BS, not BCS!


----------



## Comrade Duck

bowhunter3 said:


> I will take that bet, Utah did not play a division 2 opponent. Washington will be dead last in the Pac 10 and UCLA will be close. Stupid argument, but BYU will not have a better SOS.


Come on! What's even lamer than the whole schedule debate is that UteFan continues to bring the Div 2 smack to the argument.

UNI (University of Northern Iowa) as well as the mighty Weber State Wildcats both play in College Footballs Div 1 FCS (formerly 1-AA). You do realize that Weber State and Ronnie Mac are coming into Rice Eccles this Saturday, right? Care to guess which team has a higher ranking?

The Cougars and Utes schedules are nearly identical except that BYU plays TCU and Utah on the road, where as the Utes have both teams at home. If anything, the Cougs have a tougher schedule because of that fact, but at that point you are splitting hairs.

Neither schedule is that great except that the MWC has actually stepped it up this year and is playing some decent football.

Shane


----------



## GaryFish

> I disagree to a point, a Pac 10, SEC, Big 12 team can lose 1 or two games and still get in. Actually in the Big 12 teams with 3+ losses have had a shot at a BCS bid by making it to the Big 12 championship game. A MWC/WAC/MAC team gets one lose and they are done.


The way things are set up right now, the best non-BCS team *will* get into one of the games - even with one loss. So you have to be the "best of the rest" and you'll be there. I would suggest that it is easier to be the best of the MWC, WAC, MAC than become the SEC, Big 12, or Pac 10 Champion this year. The easiest route to a BCS game right now is in the ACC or Big East - crappy conferences, and no matter your record, you are a lock to be in a game - like Pittsburg was when they played utahutes in the Fiesta with 3 losses.


----------



## proutdoors

I seem to recall Colorado making it to the BCS with 3 or 4 losses a few years back. You said:


> The way things are set up right now, the best non-BCS team will get into one of the games - even with one loss.


That is NOT true, they have to be ranked so high in the polls to 'qualify'. Also, a BCS conference like the SEC could have 3+ teams in the BCS this year. How many Big 12 teams made it last year?


----------



## GaryFish

No conference can have more than two teams in BCS bowls.

Colorado got in because they won the Big 12 Championship Game - which is an automatic bid. But my point is, it is more difficult to win the Big 12 or SEC, both with conference championship games in addition to more difficult in-conference schedules, than it is to go undefeated through BYU or Utah's or last year, Hawaii's schedules. The rules have changed since even Utah got in. It is much easier now, than it was in 2004. When Utah did it, a team HAD to be undefeated AND in the top 6. Now they have to be in the top 12. So it is easier now than in 2004. (Which much as I hate to admit it, shows how good that Utah team really was.)

True, the non-BCS school has to be ranked in the top 12 to get an automatic bid to a BCS game. They also have to win their own conference. But going undefeated will have any non-BCS team should be ranked in the top 12. The kicker is that there could be two non-BCS schools that meet these criteria, and in that case, the BCS only requires that one non-BCS team be allowed in.


----------



## Guest

GaryFish said:


> True, the non-BCS school has to be ranked in the top 12 to get an automatic bid to a BCS game. They also have to win their own conference. But going undefeated will have any non-BCS team should be ranked in the top 12. The kicker is that there could be two non-BCS schools that meet these criteria, and in that case, the BCS only requires that one non-BCS team be allowed in.


This would actually be an ideal scenario to bring about change and BADLY needed reform to the corrupt *B*c*S* monopoly. The only thing that is going to bring about any change is if there is enough public outcry that Congress gets involved. Another scenario is lets say, hypothetically, BYU/Utah/TCU, Boise State, and Tulsa all finish the season undefeated, then you would have three teams from non-BcS conferences ranked in the top 12. At least one, and probably two, of those teams will get the shaft and their conferences could then bring a lawsuit against the NCAA, which all of the other non-BcS conferences could then join in on. It is very remote, but something like that would be wonderful for NCAA football.


----------



## Huge29

Article http://www.sportsline.com/collegefootba ... y/10993501
I don't agree with most of it, but interesting points nonetheless.


----------



## Fishrmn

WeakenedWarrior said:


> Another scenario is lets say, hypothetically, BYU/Utah/TCU, Boise State, and Tulsa all finish the season undefeated, then you would have three teams from non-BcS conferences ranked in the top 12.


I watch almost NO sports, don't know rankings, or conferences, or much else about football. But I can tell you that there is NO way for BYU, Utah, and TCU to finish undefeated. When they play against each other, one will win, one will lose. That ends their chance for going undefeated.

Fishrmn


----------



## GaryFish

Fishrmn said:


> there is NO way for BYU, Utah, and TCU to finish undefeated


I think that is why there was a slash inbetween them other than a comma, like that separating Boise State and Tulsa.


----------



## Guest

GaryFish said:


> I think that is why there was a slash inbetween them other than a comma, like that separating Boise State and Tulsa.


That is correct. It should be read as one of those three, not all three. Sorry for the confusion Fishrmn.


----------



## Fishrmn

Gotcha.  

Fishrmn


----------



## Guest

Interesting article on CBS Sportsline: http://www.sportsline.com/collegefootba ... y/10993501

I don't think it is very realistic but I guess it is within the realm of possibility. TCU would have a MUCH better shot though if they pulled off the big upset against Oklahoma this weekend, and then won out in conference. I won't even start thinking of watching BYU play in January until I see if they can get past TCU in Fort Worth. That will be their first real test and quality opponent. And then they still have to get past Utah. If they drop either of those games it will be Vegas or worse.


----------



## trouthunter1

The U will be ready for the scum from down south. WE WILL PROTECT OUR HOUSE!!!

GOODNIGHT NOW!!!!


----------



## stick_man

> The U will be ready for the scum from down south. WE WILL PROTECT OUR HOUSE!!!


Don't you think it would be better if the Utes protected the FOOTBALL a little? :wink: Protecting their house isn't going to do them a bit of good in the stadium.

Regardless of who wins, I just hope that both teams show up to play and that it is a good game.


----------



## trouthunter1

Blah blah blah,,,, I just wanted a big U on the byu fan only thread!!!! :twisted:


----------



## Nor-tah

trouthunter1 said:


> The U will be ready for the scum from down south. WE WILL PROTECT OUR HOUSE!!!
> 
> GOODNIGHT NOW!!!!


Just like last time they played there huh?


----------



## Guest

Huge29 said:


> Article http://www.sportsline.com/collegefootba ... y/10993501
> I don't agree with most of it, but interesting points nonetheless.


Sorry Huge, didn't notice you had already posted the same link.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

This thread has been contaminated by several possibly morphine, alcohol, marijuana and cocaine addicted Ute fans that may or may not be 13 year old children born to severely broken homes, some of whom may live in makeshift meth labs.

With that said, let us vote to see if we would like their silly posts to be removed. Afterwards, I propose that none of these underprivileged half grown crack babies be allowed to post in this thread that Huge29 created, as it's original intent was to congregate they of superior taste and football knowledge.

Vote away.


----------



## proutdoors

I like the utefan comments, it makes me look smart in comparison. -oooo-


----------



## Huge29

proutdoors said:


> I like the utefan comments, it makes me look smart in comparison. -oooo-


 :lol: :lol: Part of the point was to see just how they clamor to anything BYU, ever looked at the article comments on a KSL article? It is as if they can't just enjoy their own success, do Y fans ever look at U articles. Here is another article that I posted somewhere http://fannation.com/si_blogs/the_sweep/posts/9101

Tree,
U R 2 funny! Y thread 135 posts, U fan thread has only 14, is this symbolic of the score for this year? Just kidding! -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- 
did you guys see this emoticon yet? COOL -8/-


----------



## martymcfly73

My question for Ute fan is... why didn't coach Kyle go ape crap on McBride when he left in his starters in the 4th Q? If it were anyone else he would be at the 50yd line flipping them off. Who knows maybe the Utes aren't that good. They only win by 14 against a HS team. Doesn't bode well for the Utes in November, if they make it past Thursday. -O|o- Where's CS when we need him to stick up for the Utes? -Ov-


----------



## Guest

martymcfly73 said:


> My question for Ute fan is... why didn't coach Kyle go ape crap on McBride when he left in his starters in the 4th Q? If it were anyone else he would be at the 50yd line flipping them off. Who knows maybe the Utes aren't that good. They only win by 14 against a HS team. Doesn't bode well for the Utes in November, if they make it past Thursday. -O|o- Where's CS when we need him to stick up for the Utes? -Ov-


I know this isnt the right thread but I don't see anything wrong with McBride leaving his starters in after Whittingham pulled his out. His starters needed to take every advantage of the experience of playing against a good D1 squad, and if Whittingham didn't like the fact that Weber State was able to hang two touchdowns he could have put his first unit back in. Besides, Mac has every right to get some small measure of justice against the school that fired him so they could get someone younger and prettier (Urban Meyer).


----------

